# Help! I cannot figure how to replicate this texture



## Liberty1776 (Sep 20, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the forum and look forward to participating in discussions. For some background info, I am a DIY'er and not an expert by any means, so I am hoping that one of you in the community can help me identify the texture shown in the pictures below. Is there a particular brush that makes this pattern? They appear to be 12" circles, but the brushes I've seen online are mostly 8.5". My house with this textured ceiling was built in 2005 by Brighton Builders in Texas. Any guidance you can provide would be very much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

never seen it around here. looks like some kind of stomp deal?


----------



## ganglywhiteboy (Feb 8, 2020)

Search crows foot online there's a texture brush that looks like it can give you similar results


----------



## ganglywhiteboy (Feb 8, 2020)

Bon Tool Crows Foot Double Texture Brush 15-256 - The Home Depot


This texture brush creates a design of 2 crow's foot finish patterns side by side on the surface. The brush bristles cover an area of two 13 1/2 inches x 8 1/2 inches. BON tools have been trusted by professionals



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Daniel B. Powell (Oct 11, 2021)

I simply loved your piece of art.


----------



## bojo2112jon (4 mo ago)

Good post guys!


----------

